# Gasserian ganglion nerve block



## mattamyc (Jul 28, 2011)

Our pain doctor is performing a Gasserian Ganglion Nerve Block and I am having trouble confirming the CPT code.  64400 Injection, anesthetic agent; trigeminal nerve, any division or branch.  However I am not able to find any documentation to support this being the correct code.  Does anyone have any information regarding this procedure?

Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.usmleweb.com/reference/gray/asub200

Above is a good link for this type of anatomy. I also had not seen anything from the AMA but 64400 seems like if you sent the question to the AMA Network they would state it would accurate reporting such as other codes they suggest that the wording it is not necessarily in the descriptor. I think 64605 or 64610 for radiofrequency of the gasserian ganglion is definetly more appropriate than 61790  Creation of lesion by stereotactic method, percutaneous, by neurolytic agent (eg, alcohol, thermal, electrical, radiofrequency); gasserian ganglion----If you are not using a "stereotatic method" which from what I have seen would not be fluoroscopy.


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.box.net/shared/gqu93qnndk

Here another link that is a presentation if will pull it is worth checking out.


----------

